# What're you driving?



## Rough Rooster (Feb 7, 2015)

2000 Chevrolet S10 4 cyl 5 spd. Has 240,000 and I do 100% of maintenance which has been minimal.
One of the better vehicles I have owned.

RR :smile::smile:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

A Prius. :wink2: It was a gift. I'd like a Jeep. But the Prius is a lot of fun to drive.

I only put oil in.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

2012 Harley. Same as the OP; I do the basic maintenance (fluids, etc.). It's needed minimal service but I found a good private shop. 2017 Honda Ridgeline and 2017 Hyundai Tucson. I use an independent shop for both (actually the Ridgeline hasn't been serviced yet - I only bought it in July).


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

me, I'm driving my wife crazier by the minute ;-p


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I used to do all my maintenance and a fair degree of repair work (clutches, CV's, brakes, ball joints,alternators, water pumps, toming belts etc) on our and my kids cars, which were all older and not forign.

Now I have German forign or newer model cars....and I don't understand them any longer.

I might do plugs and oil changes, if I feel like it.....


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

RockyMtBeerMan said:


> me, I'm driving my wife crazier by the minute ;-p


Or visa-versa:wink2:


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

Nik333 said:


> A Prius. :wink2: It was a gift. I'd like a Jeep. But the Prius is a lot of fun to drive.
> 
> I only put oil in.



Count yourself lucky: Prius is a great vehicle. Jeeps are junk.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

My Prius was a rock.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Have to laugh at myself.... do I do much maintenance on newer cars...?

He11. I have not figured out the driver and electronic controls in them yet...and when I do learn something new...I get mixed up which damn car they work on.

The thing started talking to me the other day, and I could not shut it up...I tried exit, quit, stop, and some explitive laced shut-up's. 

I finally pulled over and turned it off, restarted it, and it kept silent.

I just want to drive it...not make love to it.


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

I went to move a friends BMW a while ago. It locked and it took me 2 minutes
to figure out how to get out. :vs_mad:


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

OK....I'm on a tirade....

I have to search for the battery on all three, one has three batteries two normal and a high voltage battery..... take apart the whole darn trunk.

Two don't even have a dipstick.

Two require ordering oil filters from Rock Auto.

All have different GPS systems.

All have differentwindshiel wiper controls

All have different "climate control systems...all I want is heat or AC...I don't really care where it comes out or who it points at... how the hell can my wife's temperature comfort be appreciably different than mine....sitting right next to her.

Jack instructions are different on all...and pretty well hidden

Battery charging changing is different on two of them.

One has a small spare and the other does not even have a spare, and for some reason two onboard tire inflators.

Don' even get me started on fuse boxes...all over hell's half acre.

Security systems are different on all.... can't even tell the car is locked because the key is in my pocket.

Left my daughters dog in the car and locked it, but oh no, internal movement alarm went off half way to the parking elevators, could not figure out how to turn off internal movement alarm, so had to leave it unlocked while I was at the hospital.

Big f'n deal, if I want to know I'm out of windshield wiper fluid, I'll just try it. I don't need the whole screen to light up and it to talk to me.

I still can't find a simple scan for radio stations on the MM screen thing in the middle,

I miss my old 442 with the big ole quadrijet, cut outs, 411's in the rear, headers and a muncie 4 speed, competition clutch.

And what the heck is the deal with these cars that you can shift the automatic with either the gear selector or paddles up on the steering wheel, which incidentally has more buttons that on my shirts. Does anyone really pretend and use those to "shift".

Thanks Dr Phil.....

Oh yea....Two of them don't even have a gas cap.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

CodeMatters said:


> I went to move a friends BMW a while ago. It locked and it took me 2 minutes
> to figure out how to get out. :vs_mad:


Oh..CODE.... Lucky you did not have to put that BMWt in neutral to push it, without starting it because it was either dead or in my case the A/C bearing was just about to blow apart.

You end up pulling the trim piece around the shift handle....and find a latch that you put a screwdriver in to unlock the shift handle. Not difficult to do.... a little more difficult to find in a 140 page owners manual.:vs_mad:


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

2016 Infiniti Q50 RS.

I do oil and filters. Swap out tires in spring and fall. Its still pretty new, so not much else to do to it. 

Doubt there are many repairs that I would be capable of doing. But been very reliable so far.


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

Lotta things I don't do, but I do change and balance my own tires.
EDIT: Motorcycle and car.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Wifey drives a 2013 Honda CRV and seems very pleased with it. I don't do maintenance on it. Mine is my trusty 2001 Dodge Ram Cummins 5.9 dually with a flatbed body. Turned over 528,000 miles today. I do all the normal maintenance on it, but if it gets really funky, I take it a few blocks away to my diesel mechanic.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

CodeMatters said:


> Count yourself lucky: Prius is a great vehicle. Jeeps are junk.


I've had 3 Jeep Cherokees, like the room & power. I'm in country & the low Prius hits everything. But it dances.:biggrin2:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Windows on Wash said:


> +1
> 
> My Prius was a rock.


Does that mean solid or a lump? How did you fit?


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Never even been in a prious.... but you "guys" (that's politically OK if referring in the plural....learned that addressing the Ft Worth city council), speak well of it.

maybe I otta learn....:smile:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Have to laugh at myself.... do I do much maintenance on newer cars...?
> 
> He11. I have not figured out the driver and electronic controls in them yet...and when I do learn something new...I get mixed up which damn car they work on.
> 
> ...


That's funny that you equate a woman talking to you with making love. Lots of instructions? :devil3: 

Sometimes I hit the hands-free phone I think & it talks.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Attempt backing down a 2 lane hi-way 65 mph because U can only get the rear wiper to work on the wife's new RAV4.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

F150 Supercrew, Mustang convertible, and a half dozen classic cars.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

First of all, I do most of the maintenance on the truck, the snowmobiles, the snow blower and what ever other gas powered tool we have. 

We have a 2011 Ford F-150 XL SCab (Extended Cab) Bought it used in 2015 at 150K miles for $9500. It now has 250K miles on it. We have not done much to it other than basic maintenance. Oil/Filter changes. Last winter, we came across a set of Blizzak snow tires with rims that fit so we put them on. What a big change. 

Summer of 2018, I replaced the whole front end brake system. Drilled and Slotted Rotors, new upgraded calipers, replaced all the brake lines. (just rubber, couldn't find braided that I could afford. This summer, I plan on doing the rear brakes. 
Shven needs a bit of work on it that we have been putting off, I plan on doing it this summer. Replacing all the fluids, espically in the transfer cases. Having the cooling system flushed. There is a minor leak. And I have to fix the HVAC system. It has a known problem that is easy to fix but expensive at the dealers. 

Our other vehicle is our 7th Jeep. When I got my settlement on my TBI Work Comp case, I bought a brand new 2018 Jeep Cherokee Limited. With everything I wanted on it. And yes Peter, I understand it all. When I remember that is. We also bought a lifetime extended warranty with it as we plan on driving it for a long time. 

We do take it in to the dealer for service, as the service it needs is not that expensive there. And, I want it documented 

It is a deep navy blue. We took our first dive in it with 8 miles on it. We drove it off the lot in our names at 32 miles. It now has 41,459 miles on. In just over 25 months. And nothing has gone wrong so far. The reason the mileage is so high, is that in the mountains, everything is close to a 100 mile round trip it seems. 

This coming weekend we will be driving back to MN for an extended stay until New Years and then driving back. About a 1000 miles one way. 

We get around 25-28 MPG around here. We hope to get over 30 MPG on the long trip. At least we hope. And, we won't be driving like we own a freakin' Prius either!!

One of the best things on the Jeep is the new style of cruise control. It sense the car ahead of you and slows down if they slow down so that you keep the space you set between you.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

If I'm driving to the post office or something locally, or if I'm going downtown to the 5th avenue mall then I typically opt for the [remaining] Subaru Outback cause it has trunk space for shopping. I think it's a 2000 or 2001... I'd drive one of the legacy's but they're all sticks and that's just too much work even /if/ I could drive a stick lol

If I'm going to Anchorage and not parking in the 5th avenue mall parking garage, I'd prefer take the Trailblazer (2001-2002 I believe) because I like big trucks. Trailblazer trans is going out so I don't drive it yet, supposed to get a new one after xmas. [ I used to drive my Durango... really, really miss my Rango :/ ] 

If I'm going to buy wood at the home store, or something else big, I'll take the stepside, (2000-something.) I'd prefer the green one (classic 1978) but it hasn't been driven in like 15 years, I think it needs something big, engine rebuild or similar. Someday it'll get done...

I whine at my husband for repairs and maintenance and he does all of that unless he really doesn't want to mess with it. Like, in the spring we're going to send the outback in to get the dash lights and ignition something replaced because he says its more of a pita to him than it'd cost to have someone else do it.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

The only problem I had with our V8 Jeep Cherokee was the failure of the lifter rockers. They are not attached normally via bolt and nuts like regular cars. They rely on the pressure of the spring on the valve and the lift on the cam. Once they wear a little, they fall out and give a code indicating a misfire. $200 per valve replacement. I replaced all 16 for $40. Then sold it. Happy trails.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Daily is an F150 and my weekend warrior vehcile is a Gladiator. (Not one of the cool old Gladiator trucks, the 2020 model)


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> Does that mean solid or a lump? How did you fit?



They are actually pretty tall on the inside. Fit just fine once all stretched out.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

83 GMC 1500 hot rod which had a 550 hp 454 but I'm putting in a 2014 6.2 out of a Camaro SS, 2000 BMW Z3, 2011 Chevy Traverse, 91 Harley Fatboy, 92 Yamaha VMax. I do all the maintenance and repairs as I own a mechanic shop. :vs_cool:


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Wife and I have '92, '94, and '95 Miatas, a '98 Mustang GT, an '05 Vette, and an '06 Outback wagon. The '95 is currently down for repairs after my wife rear ended someone in a fit of inattention. :vs_mad: The Vette has a hole in a tire that needs replacing; just haven't got round to it. The Mustang is currently dead (suspect fuel pump, as it fires on ether) and will probably be donated for charity.

I do all the work on the cars.


----------



## PPBART (Nov 11, 2011)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> ...Oh yea....Two of them don't even have a gas cap.


Our 2019 CRV also does not have a gas cap.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

One thing I forgot to mention is that I don't drive any of them by myself. Much to my my loss. I can drive around town and with others, just not by myself. Arggghhhh. 

I just forget where I am going, or where I came from. 

But, I usually did end up where I was going. 

I do envy some of the cars that others have listed though. Except for the damn Prius' though. Not the Prius' fault though. 

I had a 99 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited with the 4 liter 6 cylinder engine. I loved that Jeep. Bought it used with 99k miles, it was in perfect shape. At least it was until we were on our way back from getting our house in Wisconsin ready for sale. We did one list thing and jumped in the car. And then drove all the way through. Somewhere on I-76 in north-eastern CO, we fell asleep and Fluffy II protected us by taking her own life by mating with a Prius. 

Everyone was okay. Everyone but FluffyII. The insurance Adjuster apologized when he told me he had to total her. But he gave me a lot more than I expected.


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

I drive a 2000 F250 4x4, supercab, longbox with a V10. I bought it new and also have an 08 Harley Davidson wide glide I bought less than a year old with a thousand miles. We also have an 03 E150 van and an 07 Chevy uplander the wife drives. All the vehicles have over 150k miles, the HD is at about 22k. None have been to a shop since the warranties expired, I do all maintenance and repairs.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

2001 Lexus LS 430, most maintenance in a garage I trust. Needs a new "tranny" likely used.

The Trucklet of Terror, a 1992 Chevy S10 Pickup, 6 cylinders, used mostly for hauling bulk stuff.

The Pervia Van, a 1993 Toyota Previa van that's proving to be a bigger headache than expected.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> OK....I'm on a tirade....
> 
> I have to search for the battery on all three, one has three batteries two normal and a high voltage battery..... take apart the whole darn trunk.
> 
> ...



Kind of a crossover to the 'do you read you owner's manual' thread.


My Ridgeline has 3-zone HVAC (left, right, rear); ya I don't get it either. 



Our '08 Miata had the paddles 'cause the missus wanted an auto. They actually got it pretty close to a stick as the shift action was pretty sharp.


The wife's Hyundai has blind spot and rear cross traffic alerts, which can be handy. My truck doesn't have those. It has lane-keeping assist and lane departure warnings (only works with clear road markings). Both turned off. I do find the adaptive cruise control handy on the highway. The dual-action tailgate on the Ridgeline is the handiest damn thing.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

> blind spot and rear cross traffic alerts


Daughter went to buy an Acura MDX. On the test drive it kept beeping everytime someone approached her from either side. She asked the salesperson if it could be turned off. Nope. Back to the dealership. She wasn't having any of that. They called when the new model year came out. Apparently they listened as the new ones only have the audible alarm if you have your signals on, intending a lane change with someone in it. Can't see spending $55k on a station wagon, though. Can't haul squat in it.


----------



## surferdude2 (Nov 21, 2019)

I never owned anything but Fords until 2018, when I bought this Hyundai Sonata. I'm getting too old to enjoy working on cars like I used to, so the 100K warranty on these cars was a factor in changing my ways. Before that warranty expires, I'll be riding in that famous hand basket. :devil3: 

It has been great so far. The only complaint I had was that the accessory outlet (cigarette lighter) is wired to turn off when the key is off. My cell phone kept going dead since I leave it in the car. I fixed that with a couple of those "add a fuse" adapters that I installed to back-feed the outlet to an always live spare fuse. That was an easy fix and didn't require any wire butchering that might put the warranty at risk.

SD2


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

chandler48 said:


> Daughter went to buy an Acura MDX. On the test drive it kept beeping everytime someone approached her from either side. She asked the salesperson if it could be turned off. Nope. Back to the dealership. She wasn't having any of that. They called when the new model year came out. Apparently they listened as the new ones only have the audible alarm if you have your signals on, intending a lane change with someone in it. Can't see spending $55k on a station wagon, though. Can't haul squat in it.



Same as ours - only when the signal is on (little icon in the mirror comes on if you notice). I like manufacturers that allow their features to be turned off (mandated items aside). I truly dislike automatic door locks - first thing I disable. One vehicle we had was a dealer item, at a charge of course.


----------



## zhawkeye (Oct 19, 2019)

Me...2013 Jeep Grand Cheerokee (been a great vehicle...so was my '96)...an '88 ultra glide and a '91 dyna glide. Work on the bikes, basic stuff on the Jeep.
Wife has a 2016 Azera...won't touch that for any work...it has adaptive cruise which scares me....brake lights don't come on when it suddenly slows down...going to get rear ended at some point...


----------



## Navane1 (May 4, 2017)

I own a 2006 Ford GT. So far I have done all the maintenance and modifications. I don’t really trust dealerships to work on it, because most technicians haven’t worked on GT’s.
It is really a reliable car, and most parts are reasonable as long as it’s not a body part. I really don’t have the time, and interest, to work on it like I used to, so I suspect I will find an experienced shop in the future. I also have a 2004 Ford Explorer, and it’s totally reliable. Just send it out for oil change


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I've been driving a 2000 BMW 528 since I bought it new in 2000. Best car I've owned so far. I do 90% of the work myself, but have had to take it to the dealer when I can't figure something out. Has about 76k miles on it, so I'll be keeping it for many more years.
Wife has a 2010 Ford Flex, which has about 104k miles. This one worries me cause it has an internal water pump. If it fails, apparently it dumps coolant into the oil pan and kills the engine. I've read that you have to remove the front timing cover to change it out. Stupid design if you ask me.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

surferdude2 said:


> I never owned anything but Fords until 2018, when I bought this Hyundai Sonata. I'm getting too old to enjoy working on cars like I used to, so the 100K warranty on these cars was a factor in changing my ways. Before that warranty expires, I'll be riding in that famous hand basket. :devil3:
> 
> It has been great so far. The only complaint I had was that the accessory outlet (cigarette lighter) is wired to turn off when the key is off. My cell phone kept going dead since I leave it in the car. I fixed that with a couple of those "add a fuse" adapters that I installed to back-feed the outlet to an always live spare fuse. That was an easy fix and didn't require any wire butchering that might put the warranty at risk.
> 
> SD2


Our 2012 Mustang convertible has an outlet that stays live when the car is off. I have to remember to turn off the dash cam or if I don't drive the car for a week or so the battery will go dead. My F150 has an outlet that turns off with the key, so the cameras (front and back) are not an issue. The F150 was a CPO with 12K miles and it came with a 100K warranty.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I drive a 2000 mustang that you may have seen before. I bought it 3 years old, they toured all of the lower 48 states with it. The only problem I have had was the both axle bearing had to be changes. They had spun on the axles??


----------



## kevinande (Aug 13, 2018)

I have a 2004 Mazda RX8 with 99,600, all maintenance is done by me. Very few mechanics know anything about rotary's not even at Mazda. As a result I don't trust them with my car, so it has seen the inside of a dealership maybe 8 times in it's life. She is driven maybe 4 times a year at most. This car has the worst navigation system ever conceived lol. Other than that there is nothing like it for the money.

I have a 2011 F150 that is my daily. all but oil changes are done at the shop. She's got 234,000 miles on her. I can get another truck easy enough, but I like to see how long I can go before they just break. My last one which was on 04 lasted to 285,000 before I lost two cylinders. 

The wife drives a 2013 Lacrosse. With the exception of oil changes, all maintenance is done at the dealership. I really don't care for working on front wheel drive and given that the engine takes up so much space, I just assume let someone else deal with it. It's not hard to work on, I just prefer not to.


----------



## surferdude2 (Nov 21, 2019)

I still have trouble getting used to the oversteer of a front wheel drive vehicle. I had all the hot licks figured out with the rear drives but the first time I tried to make a quick hard left from the turn lane into some market approach from a standing start with a front-end drive, it was a real whip snapper! The person who was so courteous enough to let me go in front of him must have got a good laugh.

I have since mastered it some better, the trick is to hang on to the wheel for dear life and always have the belt buckled. It's safe enough and maybe even better, but I'd much rather be able to do the old rear drive drift now and then.

While I'm at it, I remember when they first started putting 4 cylinder engines in full sized cars again. I called them "Ford Tractor Engines" and figured they wouldn't last over 30,000 miles. Wrong again! My daughters Olds Firenza went 235,000 and was still going strong when she sold... may still be going for all I know.

We've come a long way baby!

edit: Most cars are butt ugly now days to my way of thinking. That 55 Merc in my avatar is the best looking car I ever owned. Maybe it's just me. YMMV

SD2


----------



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

Work vehicle is a 05 Mountaineer with 156,000 on it and a week tranny. I'll drive that into the ground.
Just picked up a VW Atlas with the 2.0 and front wheel drive , its a plain jane model and thats all I need. Killer deal on it over 7K off msrp
Wife has a VW Passat diesel ...we got just over 9k back with the dieselgate and it still gets the same mpgs 40+.
Son has a jetta diesel that is modded of course ( he is worse than I was at his age)
bigger turbo ect ect will throw you back in the seat.
Oh almost forgot I have an 09 Triumph Rocket 3 motorcycle when I want to have fun.


----------



## tomcryan (Oct 12, 2008)

Own and drive a 2015 VW e-Golf all electric vehicle, range 83 miles, use for short trips around town. Also own a 2016 Toyota Sienna van for longer trips, we live in Denver, CO. Since our everyday driving is usually in the 30 -50 mile range we use the electric car constantly; the van sits in the garage collecting dust. Only maintenance on the electric car is topping off the windshield washer fluid and occasional car wash. We did change to all weather tires and did have to replace the windshield once because of a crack that continued to grow. 
Purchased electric car used (first year depreciation is significant) with 29,000 miles on it, have had it for 3 years, currently have 50,000 miles on it. Did upgrade our electrical system to handle 40 amp 240 Volts for the electric car charger. Added about $15 to $20 per month to the electric bill, lots cheaper than gasoline. Electric car is fast and fun to drive, lots of instant torque, requires a feather touch on accelerator when in snow. Basically no maintenance, only about 100 moving parts in the electric car compared to 2,000 moving parts in internal combustion vehicles.


----------



## RustyRealtor (Apr 13, 2009)

2007 Toyota Tacoma with a 4 cylinder motor. I bought it new. It has 225,000 miles on it. I change the oil and filter every 10k and use synthetic. I do my own repairs and maintenance. As far as repairs go, I changed the same U-joint twice, replaced the valve cover gasket and the heater blower motor and that's it. I keep a spare serpentine belt, heater hoses and radiator hoses in the truck, as the ones on the truck are original. The truck is pretty beat up on the outside and the drivers seat has a hole rubbed through it, but she still drives like a dream.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

We have a 2003 Pathfinder and a 2008 SE R spec V Sentra. I am finishing up rebuilding the engine in the Sentra at the present. Got a bad deal on this one as we have only had it 4 or 5 months. The jake leg rebuilt the engine will all kind of different parts in it. 

After reading here all the bells and whistles all the newer cars have now days, I will keep buying the older less complicated cars as I do my own work on them. The ones I have now are complicated enough, no way will I try to learn the newer stuff to fix. Man I miss my 60s cars and trucks.


----------



## PPBART (Nov 11, 2011)

tomcryan said:


> ...Electric car is fast and fun to drive, lots of instant torque, requires a feather touch on accelerator when in snow. Basically no maintenance, only about 100 moving parts...


My daughter lives in Seattle and bought a Ford EV in 2014(?). She and hubby love it -- she works downtown and her employer provides charging stations for employee cars, plus of course they have a charger at home. Virtually zero maintenance, only complaint is limited range but it's perfectly adequate for her use.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Somehow I feel I am going to win the oldest primary vehicle award.


1996 Nissan king cab Hardbody bought new and still moving, only 208000 miles.


The wife has a 2012 Rogue.


I change light bulbs and wiper blades. Anything else goes to a shop. I absolutely hate working on cars.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Colbyt said:


> Somehow I feel I am going to win the oldest primary vehicle award.
> 
> 
> 1996 Nissan king cab Hardbody bought new and still moving, only 208000 miles.
> ...


Just gave our grandson our 1990 Toyota 4X4 in great shape, had 148,000 actual miles on it, still going strong.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

tomcryan said:


> Own and drive a 2015 VW e-Golf all electric vehicle, range 83 miles, use for short trips around town. Also own a 2016 Toyota Sienna van for longer trips, we live in Denver, CO. Since our everyday driving is usually in the 30 -50 mile range we use the electric car constantly; the van sits in the garage collecting dust. Only maintenance on the electric car is topping off the windshield washer fluid and occasional car wash. We did change to all weather tires and did have to replace the windshield once because of a crack that continued to grow.
> Purchased electric car used (first year depreciation is significant) with 29,000 miles on it, have had it for 3 years, currently have 50,000 miles on it. Did upgrade our electrical system to handle 40 amp 240 Volts for the electric car charger. Added about $15 to $20 per month to the electric bill, lots cheaper than gasoline. Electric car is fast and fun to drive, lots of instant torque, requires a feather touch on accelerator when in snow. Basically no maintenance, only about 100 moving parts in the electric car compared to 2,000 moving parts in internal combustion vehicles.


That is a helpful review!


----------



## Steve22 (Sep 30, 2019)

I have a '96 Honda Civic with more than 200k miles on it. It's been rear-ended 3 times, side-swiped twice, been broken into numerous times. No matter how long it sits, it still starts instantly and, other than its appearance, it is the most dependable car I have ever owned. Just took it on a trip from Oregon to Los Angeles and back two years ago. 

Also have a Mazda B2300 pickup truck (the same as a Ford Ranger). It's design is not user friendly when it comes to maintenance. 
Took it in for a clutch adjustment and was told there is no adjustment - everything from the flywheel to the clutch pedal must be replaced as one unit - almost $1000.00 in parts alone. 
And it's impossible to adjust ignition timing so I must live with occasional backfiring and 20 seconds of cranking the motor with the starter every time I start the truck. I have spent thousands on tune-up related repairs, including replacing the front vibration damper (which is where it gets its spark signal from) and the check engine light remains on. And, despite having 8 spark plugs in that little 4 cylinder engine, that 5-speed truck is so under-powered, when empty I must down-shift into 3rd gear just to get up the pass on Highway 139 from California to Klamath Falls, Oregon. 

Also have a 97 Crew Cab F350 4 wheel drive truck with 460 engine and 5-speed. With over 200k miles, it's been used hard on the ranch but it's still very dependable and very nice to drive. My only complaint is it only gets about 20 miles to the gallon.

Finally, for fun I have a 5-speed '69 International Loadstar 1700 4 wheel drive truck. I'm putting a rare 4-speed overdrive Dana transfer case I recently purchased in the place of its 2-speed Rockwell transfer case. 
This is a very dependable truck and I do not hesitate to take it on off-road camping trips. This truck is all mechanical - no electronics to mess with your brain, and there is not a thing I cannot fix or repair on that truck.

Re Prius: I know someone who works for a company that has a small fleet of about a dozen Prius cars. And they have a full-time mechanic that specializes in these cars. 
Twice they have had to replace a car's display screen. Their fleet price was $1700.00 for the screen alone, plus their own labor. And someone broke a headlight once in a parking lot. To replace that headlight cost over $1000.00 just for the headlight. When asked why so much, they were told it's because they are LED headlights and have a life-span of 15 years so they should outlast the car - therefore no issue. When asked about the issue of another vehicle backing into the car in a parking lot and breaking the headlight, their corporate office replied "we never thought of that". 

So be mindful of possible long term repair costs, all you Prius owners, and Mazda pick-up truck owners.


----------



## DerfIV (Sep 12, 2019)

My retirement present was a special-ordered 2003 GMC 4WD pickup that I still have with ~110k miles on it. It has a tape player, an ashtray, and a cigarette lighter. Ha! Try to find *those* on a new car. It does have cruise control, but it won't drive itself, you have to pay attention, no lane-keeping or automatic butt-wiper either. It occasionally dings, but doesn't talk, for which I am grateful. Everything works so I see no reason to buy a new one. When I bought the truck I also ordered the service manual - FIVE VOLUMES! One whole book on just the electronics for the engine. So I decided that I wasn't going to do much more than change the oil and replace light bulbs. And no, they're not LEDs.

I used to do all the routine maintenance but now with some back, knee, shoulder and cardiac issues my days of squirming around under vehicles are done so it goes to a privately owned shop that is honestly run. Sometimes those are hard to find.

My wife drives a 2014 Honda Accord and that is the daily driver for both of us unless we're hauling something or have different destinations.

BTW, speaking of the Priuse's mentioned in other posts, saw this somewhere and it seemed appropriate:


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

surferdude2 said:


> I still have trouble getting used to the oversteer of a front wheel drive vehicle.
> 
> edit: Most cars are butt ugly now days to my way of thinking. That 55 Merc in my avatar is the best looking car I ever owned. Maybe it's just me. YMMV
> 
> SD2



Buy yourself a Chrysler 300. RWD. I used to be GM all my life and thought Chrysler was junk. After GM stopped making the FWD Buick Lucerne, I was looking to replace mine. Drove a lot of test cars, and finally chose a new 2013 Chrysler 300. Best bang for the buck of all the cars I looked at. We had zero trouble with it, (140K miles) and traded it in for a new 2017 model. No trouble with it. My wife drives it now and I drive a new 2019. I love being back in a RWD, and in my opinion one of the most distinctive and best looking cars on the road today. .


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Hmm.

As noted in other posts the debacles of the 1970s and 1980s made me wary of auto innovation.

Still am, though the Prius appears in many ways to be pretty good.


----------



## F250 (Feb 13, 2018)

Me... 2002 F250 Crew Cab with the 7.3L diesel, approx. 315,000 miles. Drive 35 miles daily (round trip) via 2-lane county roads, and still gets 16.5 mpg as a DD. Can get as much as 17.5-18.5 mpg on the interstate.

Wife... 2010 Lexus RX450h, approx. 106,000 miles. Drive approx 8,000-10,000 miles per year as a GG or Road Tripper. Average about 26 mpg both city and interstate.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

DoomsDave said:


> Hmm.
> 
> As noted in other posts the debacles of the 1970s and 1980s made me wary of auto innovation.
> 
> Still am, though the Prius appears in many ways to be pretty good.



I like my gifted Prius, but, it's not so great for driving in the country. It hits every elevated portion of road.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

DerfIV said:


> BTW, speaking of the Priuses mentioned in other posts, saw this somewhere and it seemed appropriate:



Probably true of the Prius but the other car can be intimidating, especially if they pause, seemingly, be admired, but, you can't see them because of the dark windows.
There's a raceway near here, so there's lots of them.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

I have 3 Ford Vans, a Ranger, and 2 Sprinters. Those are for work. For play I have a Road King Screamin' Eagle, Schwinn Twin, Green Phantom, Apple Krate, Cannondale Mountain Bike, Trek that took me across Oregon 10 times, and a Haluzik Recumbent that took me across Oregon twice. This summer, the Haluzik is taking me on Bicycle Rides NW, 
about 400 Miles. This is a tough one on a pedal bike. 
https://www.google.com/search?sa=X&...ch&source=univ&ved=2ahUKEwii1pT9lKjnAhXaJDQIH


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

fireguy said:


> I have 3 Ford Vans, a Ranger, and 2 Sprinters. Those are for work. For play I have a Road King Screamin' Eagle, Schwinn Twin, Green Phantom, Apple Krate, Cannondale Mountain Bike, Trek that took me across Oregon 10 times, and a Haluzik Recumbent that took me across Oregon twice. This summer, the Haluzik is taking me on Bicycle Rides NW,
> about 400 Miles. This is a tough one on a pedal bike.
> https://www.google.com/search?sa=X&...ch&source=univ&ved=2ahUKEwii1pT9lKjnAhXaJDQIH


Good for you!

Hope you have an escort . . . . :vs_cool:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I must say I'm glad not paying some of you folks auto insurance premiums.


----------



## Contra (Jan 8, 2018)

2017 Silverado.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

2015 GMC Sierra 2500 HD. Really like the diesel power and the room. 2005 Jeep Wrangler for fun. I keep the top off for most of the year. Bought it stock, did the lift on it, tires and wheels. Had to pay someone to regear it because of the bigger wheels but other then that all the work I did myself. My wife has a 2019 CRV that really works for her lifestyle. She also has a 65 mustang that was her daily driver for years. Currently it needs a carb. I’ll fix that for her but I won’t work on the crv. No room for anything.







Mustang got caught in the flood in 2016. I put it on blocks as the water was rising. I couldn’t raise it any higher. But everything turned out ok. No damage, cleaned it real good and changed fluids


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

bayourunner said:


> 2015 gmc sierra 2500 hd. Really like the diesel power and the room. 2005 jeep wrangler for fun. I keep the top off for most of the year. Bought it stock, did the lift on it, tires and wheels. Had to pay someone to regear it because of the bigger wheels but other then that all the work i did myself. My wife has a 2019 crv that really works for her lifestyle. She also has a 65 mustang that was her daily driver for years. Currently it needs a carb. I’ll fix that for her but i won’t work on the crv. No room for anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yike!


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

For my Business, I got a 2011 BlueTec, for around Town I got a 2008 ML.
My GF drives the 2017 BMW i3, got about 130 miles Range on Battery, plus 70 miles on the Extender.


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

BMW128i vert (can)

Chrysler Neon (can)

Porsche 944 s2 cab (UK)


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

BMW128i vert (can)

Chrysler Neon (can)

Porsche 944 s2 cab (UK)


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,...... I'm drivin' my new 23 year old pickup,.....

Spec'ed like my old 24 year old pickup with 336,000 miles on it,......

New truck has 60,000 miles put on by an older motorhead from SoCal,.....

It never saw a salty road til a couple of weeks ago,.....


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

2005 Chevy Silverado 2500HD Duramax/Allison (Mine). Just turned 100k miles. 
2018 GMC Acadia Denali (Wife) 
2019 Chevy Express (Work)
2012 Coachman Freedom Express 31BHDS (For fun)


----------

